# Miscarriages, surrogacy and adoption



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Very interesting story about the difficult journey of this lady through miscarriages, surrogacy and finally happy adoption. Un-typically sympathetic from the Daily Mail!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1206254/The-abortion-ruined-life-Sinitta-reveals-tragic-secret-left-emotional-wreck.html

By the way, I wish I could tell her that the abortion she had in her teenage years has nothing to do with her infertility. I had 6 m/cs without ever having an abortion, and also the fact thgat the surrogate mother miscarried her babies means that even in another womb they sadly could not survive.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

arrrggghhhhh I bl**dy hate the Daily Mail   - why did you "make" me read it!!!!  

Daily Mail wants us all married and breeding by 25 - anyone wanting a career or a life or to wait a little longer doesn't "fit" their ideal.  But oh no, if you can't get pregnant "naturally" then you're not allowed to get some help.

Grrrr Daily Mail are just scum.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

As rivka said, the fact that her surrogate also miscarried does sound like it had to be the sperm or eggs that were the issue rather than womb/immune issues. Sounds to me like she should have tried CGH to check chromosomal issues with her eggs/embies but then science moves on every day.

I've never had an abortion, I've never used hormonal contraception, I've never smoked, never taken drugs, never drunk much alcohol (and not at all for many years now)......yet I still suffer from recurrent miscarriage. Sometimes there is no real reason, unfortunately its just the way life turns out.


----------

